# I want to start a rat rescue mainly for pregnant ratties



## ratzluver (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi! I am not sure if this is the place to post this, but I am looking to start a rat rescue soon. The latest being in October. I would mainly rescue pregnant rats (1 at a time). I have researched how to care for mothers and babies. There are many pregnant rats in my area whether it be the pet store or craigslist. So I was just looking for some tips on how to go about this and some supplies I would need. I have found a vet already and am looking for some good pet stores that don't sell rats as pets just in case. There are 2 breeders in my area and their rats sell pretty fast so it shouldn't be a problem because I know some people near me who would rather help rats in need instead of buying rats from a breeder. I live in VA/MD/DC area so if you happen upon any rats needing rescuing or a foster home for a few weeks let me know!


----------

